# Views



## jbest123 (Jan 22, 2011)

What is the difference between Tview and Qview or any others that I haven't seen?:confused:  John


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 22, 2011)

Qview is  pictures of what you smoke... Haven't a clue what Tview is....


----------



## jjwdiver (Jan 22, 2011)

Don't know what t view is either, but we likes the Q view!!!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 22, 2011)

I think I saw it used one time with pictures of home grown Tomatoes.

Tview.

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 22, 2011)

Can't add much to what they said, I never heard of t-view, but when I first came here I didn't understand what Qview was either. I guess they need to have a SMF language class to go along with the E-course.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 22, 2011)

I don't know what Tview is so maybe Al's right or not but I'll let him go with it. Now the Q-view is pictures of our food and what the wifes or happy others make fun of us for around here. My wife is getting used to me taking picture for I have about 600 pictures on my flash drive of my foods.


----------

